# Contador de 10 a 15 Flip Flop JK



## vonne (Oct 27, 2009)

Hola a todos de esta gran comunidad, tengo un problema que no he logrado resolver, mi profesor nos dejo hacer el contador de 10 a 15 con flip flops jk, yo logre hacer el de 0 a 15, creo que eso es lo mas facil... pero he intentado que empieze en 10 y no logro hacerlo. Alguien me puede orientar??? Se los agradecere mucho...


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 27, 2009)

Vos tenes solamente 6 estados --> tenes que pensarlo como un contador de 2 a 7.
Despues, a los 3 bits de salida le agregas un cuarto que es una conexion directa a Vcc (1 logico)


----------



## karkas (Oct 30, 2009)

Revisa este topico https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-jk-0-12-a-26515/
Te doy el link para no escribir todo de nuevo, en tu caso el contador empezaria en 1010 y terminaria en 1111, es exactamente la misma respuesta.

Intentalo y expon tus resultados.


----------



## karkas (Oct 31, 2009)

Avisa si hay algun problema para decodificar, que el link que te di da la explicacion para que lo hagas binario y no BCD. si lo hiciste de 0 a 15 y lo decodificaste creo que no tendras problemas para hacerlo de 10 a 15.


----------



## vonne (Oct 31, 2009)

muchas gracias a todos por sus coments...chequen como me quedo....saludos!!


----------



## karkas (Nov 1, 2009)

Funciono correctamente?


----------



## vonne (Nov 1, 2009)

pues no del todo ya que hacia el conteo bien una o dos ves y luego empezaba a desvariar... y no lo hacia de acuerdo al pulso que le estaba mandando.


----------



## karkas (Nov 1, 2009)

Eso esta extraño, si te sigue presentando problemas a lo mejor poniendo a bascular cada flip flop aparte pueda decirte si son ellos, por cierto, eso es en protoboard que da esos problemas? o en esa simulacion?

Hay algo que me extraña y es que no estas usando ninguna de las salidas negadas de los flip flops, no te salieron por ninguna parte en las funciones de los mapas?


----------



## vonne (Nov 1, 2009)

asi es en protoboard, en la simulacion si me lo hace bien...talves sea algun error de conexion por que cheque continuidad en todo...
saludos...
 ahora estoy haciendo un semaforo con el 7493


----------



## karkas (Nov 2, 2009)

Que te salga bien, Un saludo.


----------



## nestorfvr (Feb 9, 2010)

como haria para programar ese contador que realice el conteo de manera ascendente y descente automaticamente, tengo ese problema y la verdad es algo engorroso soy nuevo en este foro agredezco mucho cualquier comentario


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola nestorfvr

Tu mensaje:como haría para programar ese contador que realice el conteo de manera ascendente y descendente automáticamente, tengo ese problema y la verdad es algo engorroso soy nuevo en este foro agradezco mucho cualquier comentario 
Si te refieres al Mensaje 5 de vonne creo que no funciona; te dejo un circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta con algo de explicación para que logres hacer el contador que requieres.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: Solo falta hacerlo del 10 al 15


----------



## francisco767 (Jun 27, 2010)

MrCarlos: el u/down se puede hacer todo en el mismo circuito?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola Francisco767

Perdón, no entiendo la pregunta.
La imagen de la derecha está separado el “UP” del “DOWN” Verdad ?
La imagen de la izquierda están juntos “UP/DOWN” Verdad ?
Solo hay que cambiar de posición el conmutador que se localiza a la izquierda abajo del diagrama. Al hacerlo el circuito cambiará el sentido de conteo.

Ó a qué te refieres con: “el u/down se puede hacer todo en el mismo circuito ?”

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## francisco767 (Jun 27, 2010)

en sí, mi pregunta es si  es que se puede hacer todo, el ascendente y descendente pero con un display


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola francisco767

Si, claro, si se puede hacer en un display, tan solo.

Solo hay que conectar las Q’s del circuito de la izquierda a las entradas de un decodificador Binario a BCD y a las salidas de éste el Display.
Nota que los números del 10 al 15 no se verán en el Display pues se requieren 2 Display’s para mostrar esos números.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## francisco767 (Jun 27, 2010)

segui al pie de la letra el diseño pero no me funciono :S, habra sido porque le agregue un 555?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola francisco767

Verifica que la salida del 555 pin 3 esté conactado a la entrada Clock del Flip-Flop de la estrema derecha.
De qué frecuencia es el 555 ?
Polarisaste los IC’s con una fuente de alimentacion ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## francisco767 (Jun 27, 2010)

así lo hice, pero tampoco dio resultado


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola francisco767

Por favor no asumas que yo se algo de lo que armaste.
Muchas causas podrian dar el efecto que tú miras en tu circuito.
Dame más datos.
Prende el Display ? aunque sean figuras estrañas, prende ?
Por qué dices que no funcionó ?. qué notas por lo que llegas a esa conclución?
Verificaste que del 555 salgan pulsos ?, que lleguen al Flip-Flop de la estrema derecha ?, que este Flip-Flop tenga cambios de nivel en su salida ?, No estarás utilizando el tipo de Display erroneo ?. Hay de Cátodo ó ánodo Común.

Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## francisco767 (Jun 27, 2010)

hola, 
creo que use el display correcto, del 555 salen pulsos, masel display no prende
gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola francisco767
no te detengas verifica si al Display le llega el voltaje de polarización y las señales de los segmentos que deben encender.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nicodas3 (Jul 1, 2010)

gracias solo me gustaria q por fa me pasaran com ago para q aparescan en 2 display


----------

